# Why do you reload?



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

Since I was a small boy, I can remember being around reloading equipment. I wouldn't call myself an expert, but I have learned a thing or two from my dad. I loved going to my grandpa's house and being down in the basement with the green tubes, and handle that moved up and down. Fun stuff. 
Anyway, I reload today for many reasons. One, it's a family tradition. Two, it saves $$$. Three, there is an accuracy element that can be achieved (I don't get too caught up on that though). Four, it's fun spending time with family. Five, there is a certain satisfaction knowing that you created the cartridge that you hunt with.
A couple of years ago, my boy helped me load up some bullets. I kept those separate from the rest, and have been using them on my hunts. Not too bad, so far I have been able to harvest 2 elk with them. It's fun to remind him that he was a part of the experience.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup. You covered it for me. My winter activity. Started when I was 7 w/ pops. It's over half a century now. :shock: I can't imagine how much I've saved. Or spent to buy newer , fancier equipment. :wink:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> Two, it saves $$$.


Are you sure? Seems to me it costs money. Primers, powder, bullets, brass, tools...... seems it is never ending. :shock: -$- -$- -$- -$- -$- (That's dollars on wings, flying away.)

If you really want to save money, sell all of your guns. :lol:

Ok, ok, I will confess, reloading has let me do lots of shooting for the buck spent.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Like James I now spend more on reloading supplies than I ever did on factory ammo, but I do spend less per round by making my own bullets.

I reload because it is relaxing. Having such a set routine / procedure really relaxes me. It is a chance to just sit and think and listen to some music and day dream about shooting.

Of course accuracy is another reason, but I honestly do it for relaxation


----------



## killdeer (Dec 9, 2009)

All of the above and I'm poor and cheap also.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mostly for accuracy. I like to take a gun and wring every bit of accuracy out of it as I can. Reloading is one way to help me get the most out my guns.
As far as being cheaper, it is cheaper, but, I shoot way more than I use to. So it isn't saving me, it's costing me more.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> I reload because it is relaxing. Having such a set routine / procedure really relaxes me. It is a chance to just sit and think and listen to some music and day dream about shooting.


there you have it. nothin more needs to be said.

thanks to my man Bax for putting it into perspective.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

reloading doesn't mean you will spend less on ammunition, it means you will shoot more


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I reload so I can continue to shoot a gun that I cannot replace. My Sako has a lot more worth to me than $. and has anyone tried to buy 222 mag ammo lately? I also find it relaxing, something about the attention to detail that just feels right to me.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

i reload for a few reasons, depends on what I am reloading at that moment but the answers would be one of more of the following; its cheaper, its more accurate, they dont make it anymore.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It's versatility for me. With factory loads, you can vary bullet weights but that's about it. With reloads, I can not only vary bullet weights but velocity as well. Not every load I shoot needs to be pushing maximum, I can customize a load to fit what I want it to do.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

i sound just like you ive been watching dad reload since i can remember and am just starting to learn it all now.

and we reload for pretty much the same exact reasons as you. but i believe in the acuracy the most. everygun has a "recipe" that it likes most


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I should probably reload..... Or just keep tying flies :?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

lehi said:


> I should probably reload..... Or just keep tying flies :?


do both!! lol i do


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

flyfisher117 said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > I should probably reload..... Or just keep tying flies :?
> ...


Theres always that time of the year that I am about to drop a lot of $$ on reloading equipment...then I just back out for some reason. I guess I would rather spend $ elsewhere, I don't shoot my rifle enough anyways. I will take it jack rabbit hunting a few times a year, go to the range once or twice, and just practice up the canyon. the cheapest remington or federal stuff seems to shoot good enough for what I do. :mrgreen:

Reloading equipment is far down on the list of things I want to get, but it IS on the list 8)


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

lehi said:


> flyfisher117 said:
> 
> 
> > lehi said:
> ...


haha yea i know what you mean right now im getting my dad to teach me on his setup but later on down the road id like to upgrade from his but i need more of other stuff too. lol


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

See Cooper .204 report.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I started because I recieed a gift card for Cabelas and didn't want to drive down there and look around. I had always wanted to reaload so I bought a kit online. Nothing big just a lee press with scale and a set of .223 dies and the lee relaoding manual(book). I messed up the first 300 shells by resizing them wrong. I had to pull all 300 bullets and resize them. After learning that hard lesson and getting them all loaded up again. I took them out after some bunnies.

It was an addiction. I like to know and control as many aspectrs of hunting as possible so it fell right in with my personality. A year later I have four die sets, .223, .270, .30-30, and .40. I am looking forward to getting ahold of some .357 and .45 dies (once I get a .460). I need to get a reloading bench made also. For me it is less of a cost savings than just something to do when I'm bored and create and control my own hunting rounds.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

When I gained a REAL interest in firearms and ammunition, it just seemed like the natural thing to do. I wanted to understand everything that was happening with my gun once I pulled that trigger, including ballistics and stuff like that. Saving money was nice and everything, but I also took it up in order to tailor exact loads to my guns.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I reload for accuracy as well as to save money. I am pretty picky about the loads that I shoot so reloading is the only logical way to get the loads I am looking for. I don't reload for everything though. Some calibers, like 9mm, are just not cost effective for me. In fact, I pretty much just reload for rifle calibers.


----------

